# 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Hello everybody,

I would like to present my tank.

Ranking: 97
Title: A stony heart surrounded with green
Dimensions: 120x40x50


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Congratulations on 97th. Stunning tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Very pretty. Love your fish choice.


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Wonderful tank. Love the aesthetics.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

that is borneo fern?


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

thanks for comments!

For the plants: Bolbitis heudelotii, Microsorum narrow, Vesicularia dubyana (classic java moss), Cyperus helferi, Vallisneria nana.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Very nice. I like how the stone dominates the shape of the whole composition.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

wowooow...that's awesome...really enjoy the aquascaping...great work..


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*










The tank at the begining after 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

What a beautiful setup, congrats!


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*



kirua 666 said:


> thanks for comments!
> 
> For the plants: Bolbitis heudelotii, Microsorum narrow, Vesicularia dubyana (classic java moss), Cyperus helferi, Vallisneria nana.


Oh, I realize that the fern are bolbitis and a very healthy bolbitis!!! you open mi mind to a new idea


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*



kirua 666 said:


> The tank at the begining after 3 or 4 weeks


i like this setup a lot better than after the plants grew in. Loving the rocks.


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

I understand your opinion niptek, after this setup but before the IAPLC contest I had many problems with the growth plants and the algae... But on this photo we can see the filtration... It's so bad for the IAPLC so I could not send this photo for the contest. I have sent this photo but the tank is not really finish because the vesicularia dubyana is not like at the beginning, and the bolbitis too...


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Nice tank. Good shadows and depth.
Also, it manages to not look almost every other tank out there, like so many are doing anymore, which is a big plus!


----------



## markl323 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

very nice!


----------



## freshfishathome (May 13, 2010)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Lovely tank! What are the specs of your tank? Meaning, how much lighting, did you use a CO2 system, etc. And how do you maintain it?

Thanks!


----------



## Pedro Pinto (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Nice job.

Keep the good work


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Hello! Thanks a lot for comments!
6x54w T5 daylight. (osram biolux)
Eheim 2224 + Eheim 2213 + koralia nano pump 900 l/h
Co2: 2 bubbles/sec
substrate: flourite seachem + "Loire" sand.
fertilizer: algoflash + pokon + seachem potassium + seachem Iron or ada ECA.
Water is changed by 25% every week.

The tank has been stopped. Today I replaced this tank for a tank with new dimensions (100x70x55)
But I started this one 5 days ago so I can't participate at IAPLC 2010


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

I just came across this picture at aquatic-eden.com. What plants are those?


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

I love the natural look here. Beautiful...


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 120 cm - "A stony heart surrounded with green" - France - My IAPLC 2009 entry*

Thanks for comment! The post is old, I'm happy to see a new answer!
I prepare a new tank for IAPLC 2011 (My aquarium was broken on 2010...  ), I hope you will like it!


----------

